# 3.0 hp Gamefisher trolling motor



## Ogden Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a 3 hp Sears Gamefisher trolling motor. Its old, but runs fine. I don't think it has been used too much. Two-stroke, air cooled. Comes with a carrying bag and a few spare parts. Asking $225.00 or best offer


----------



## Ogden Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

Price drop BUMP!

$200.00


----------



## Ogden Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

sold


----------

